# Raw bones



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogs got their beef bones on Saturday




































Ronon and Rebel didn't like that it started raining a bit so they snuck their bones inside and I found like this on the couch


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Is the females in the first photo a new dog? I haven't seen her before, she's beautiful!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, that is Reba the new girl. That is her first beef bone too. It was a big one covered in meat! She had a good time with it!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

More greyhounds yay!
My two have just had a chicken frame for breakfast with their pyjamas on outside as it was cold for the wee delicate things.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Reba is just stunning! Love her collar too, is she a rescue?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

All 3 of my Greyhounds are retired racers. 

Round 2 of bones:

Rocky seeing if they left anything good on this one









Reba 










Casper and Rebel










Casper


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Rocky is too cute! Thats great you rescued


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

those bones are bigger than my pug....i can see him all over those.

and your dogs are just gorgeous. i love their colouring....i bet they are love bugs, too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

those bones look yummy! And the dogs are gorgeous, of course.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Reba looks very similar to my foster greyhound Copper.


----------

